# One owner 73 disc Lemon.



## ZE52414 (Aug 12, 2019)

Here’s a one owner 73 lemon before the clean up.  The lady finally let it go. Her dad Bought it for her brand new, so she can keep up with the boys! This one will be clean up fantastic!


----------



## Jaxon (Aug 12, 2019)

Very Cool Score! I can't wait to see it looking like new when you clean it. Congrats.


----------



## Rollo (Aug 12, 2019)

... Dayum nice one! ... congrats! ...


----------



## Junkman Bob (Aug 12, 2019)

Cool bike Zack .... 

Junkman


----------



## West is the Best (Mar 5, 2020)

Great bike!


----------



## kasper (Apr 10, 2020)

Very nice


----------



## vastingray (Apr 10, 2020)

ZE52414 said:


> Here’s a one owner 73 lemon before the clean up.  The lady finally let it go. Her dad Bought it for her brand new, so she can keep up with the boys! This one will be clean up fantastic!  View attachment 1045938
> View attachment 1045939
> 
> View attachment 1045940
> ...



Great bike congratulations


----------



## jammer (Apr 12, 2020)

I love the lemon peeler! your bare foot in one of the pics, not so much.


----------

